# Sher-A-Coca



## Screwtop (Jun 17, 2019)

I bought this bottle a while ago in Lexington Ky. From what I have seen, these are rare. How much do you think it's worth? I have seen prices for these go from $50, to $125, and even $200! I doubt it's that much though. 





ROOT is embossed on the base.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 17, 2019)

I've never had the privilege of owning such bottle! Seems more rare because it wasn't distributed nationally and the company only existed for a very short time. That should go for at least $50.00 in such a nice condition. Here is some info about the brand:
http://lexhistory.org/wikilex/sher-coca-bottling-company


----------



## Screwtop (Jun 17, 2019)

The reason I ask about the price is, I know where there are more, and I might decide to sell this one.


----------

